# Best Way to Glue Airplane wings together?



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Well, I've not had an aweful lot of success on gluing wings together. I'm working on some airliners, and while their wings fit well with no glue, the moment I lay a thin layer of glue on the flat glue surfaces of the wing and squeeze them together until some glue squishes out of the seams, and let dry, well.... There's a seam of glue. I've tried gently sanding the bead off, only to find areas where the glue was discontinuous and the wing halves were separated by the glue layer itself. 

This is with Testors tube regular. I'm wondering if I should remove the side of the wing root that attaches the wing to the body and try applying glue from the inside of the wing, with the halves held together.

I'm working in 1/100 and 1/144 scales right now.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks, David


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My wing method: Testors liquid cement. Apply to both surfaces alternately, two or three (or four!) times. The idea is to keep at least one of the joining surfaces wet when you press them together. Then press them together. I then squeeze them together by running my fingers along them like I'm folding a piece of paper (carefully! Don't get glue on your fingers and smear it!). Rubber bands or tape after that are optional.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ditch the tube stuff and get a liquid type glue. Testors (in a jar), works well. I personally use Tamiya Extra Thin or Gunze Mr. Cement Type S. You can hold the parts together and brush a bit along the joint and let capillary action carry the glue into the seam.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Ditch the tube stuff and get a liquid type glue.


*Absolute what djnick66 says!*

I use *Testors*, *Tamyia* *Extra Thin *and *Tenax 7* and they all have their special uses. *Testors *gives more work time where the latter two are fast hardening. The latter two are to be use with caution though because they are "hot glues" (very aggressive) and can destroy (melt) small parts if too much is used.

Rumor has it some Archeologist unearthed some *Testors* tube glue in the *Le Brea Tar Pits *about 10 yrs. or so ago....so I heard.

Carl-


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

No wonder the stuff's so damn sticky!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What I do is apply glue in 'dots' and then take the tip if a flat metal emerey stick and spread the glue along the surface to be glued and then tape the halves together and if any glue gets squeezed out I wipe it off with a paper towel before the glue dries.


----------

